# Variador de velocidad monofasico



## fdesergio (Oct 7, 2010)

Buen dia, que tan eficiente y aconsejable es una apliacaion con un variador de velocidad para un motor monofasico de  1HP, se desea controlar la velocidad para usarlo en un torno de maderas, que es lo mejor?, se usa ese motor porque se dispone de el en el momento,  gracias por las respuestas, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2010)

El Variador es CARO , pero es lo mejor para un "rasca maderas"

Saludos !


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 7, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> ... un variador de velocidad para un motor monofasico de  1HP, se desea controlar la velocidad para usarlo en un torno de maderas, que es lo mejor?


Primero: El motor monofásico *es un engendro* que se usa en potencias hasta 1-2hp nada mas que para tener algo donde no hay trifásica. El trifásico es superior en *todo*.

Segundo: Los variadores para 1hp tienen *entrada monofásica* y la salida es para motor trifásico (aunque puede parametrizarse para poder usarlo con un monofasico).

Tercero: Un variador es sensiblemente más caro que el motor --> No tiene sentido ahorrar aprovechando el motor existente, cuando con relativamente poco mas tenés algo muy superior.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2010)

Si , por eso dije que es CARO , sin duda podés cambiar pelo a pelo tu motor usado de 1 hp monofásico por otro también usado de 2 hp trifásico por deremate o alguno de esos y gastarte los 400 dólares en el variador.

Por otro lado tengo un amigo "yurugua" que es tornero de madera , vive de eso , hace de todo lo que se te ocurra por encargue y su torno solo tiene 4 velocidades a polea.

Saludos !

P.D.: En un proyecto , lo que importa es LO QUE NECESITO Y CÓMO CONSEGUIRLO y no LO QUE TENGO Y CÓMO ADAPTARLO


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> P.D.: En un proyecto , lo que importa es LO QUE NECESITO Y CÓMO CONSEGUIRLO y no LO QUE TENGO Y CÓMO ADAPTARLO



creo que solemos atinar a lo segundo siempre


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por otro lado tengo un amigo "yurugua" que es tornero de madera , vive de eso , hace de todo lo que se te ocurra por encargue y su torno solo tiene 4 velocidades a polea.


Este es otro detalle.
Muchas veces se quiere poner un variador *creyendo *que se va a comportar igual que una reducción mecánica y nada que ver. 
Lo que se tiene (y muy cómodamente) es una variación continua de la velocidad, pero el torque máximo es casi el mismo en todo el rango. A diferencia de una reducción con poleas donde a *menos vueltas -> mayor torque*, que es *justamente lo que se necesita*.

Es un error común poner un variador para simplificar, y al primer trabajo a pocas vueltas se desayunan que no tiene fuerza y necesitan uno por lo menos 5 veces mayor que el que tenían.


----------



## El nombre (Oct 7, 2010)

Para bajas velocidades están los vectoriales que ya tiran de lo suyo y para eso están. Ahora. El precio se dispara. La protección por intensidad se dispara a baja velocidad, si no lo hace antes por temperatura. La solución es aumentar la protección de intensidad. Ahora, lo que dice el compañero: Los no vectoriales, si no llevan buena desmultiplicación el motor, no tienen fuerza.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 7, 2010)

El nombre: No te confundas, los controles vectoriales mejoran el rendimiento, y por lo tanto el torque a bajas vueltas. 
El motor funcionará mejor que con otro tipo de regulación, pero no pueden proveer un torque mayor que el nominal (a velocidad nominal) porque el *torque es directamente proporcional a la corriente* en los bobinados (si no contamos las pérdidas ).

Si un motor está entregando 1HP y tiene un juego de engranajes con relación 10:1 --> A la salida vas a tener 1HP de potencia, una velocidad 10 veces *menor* y un torque 10 veces *mayor*.
Con un variador vectorial, vas a bajar tranquilamente 10 veces la velocidad, pero para que el torque sea 10 veces mayor la corriente debería ser también 10 veces mayor --> se recontraquemaría  *-->* El torque no puede pasar al nominal ==> la potencia que vas a tener en el eje de salida será *0.1HP.


*Es a esto a lo que me refería, pasa bastante seguido que se necesitan por ejemplo 2HP @ 150rpm reales en un eje y quieren poner *solamente* un motor de 2HP @ 1500rpm con variador ==> No va ni por casualidad.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 24, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas, no me han llegado notificaciones de este tema por eso la tardanza, nuevamnete mil gracias por compartir lo que saben, chauuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Nov 6, 2010)

Hemos utilizado mucho motores de 3HP trifasicos con variadores trifásicos que pueden conectarse a los 220V de la red, uno muy conocdio era el Altivar 18 de Telemecanique, vero los hay de otras marcas y muy buenos como Weg, Baldor, Hitachi, Danfoss VLt y muchsiimos más. estan puestos en maquinas que fabrican bolsas de papel y tienen adosadas una impresora de tres colores, la máquina arranca despasito para la puesta a punto, ojo el motor arranca de 0 y sin problemas  en la empresa hay dos y hemos vendido más de 10 en la epoca que yo estuve llevan trabajando más de 10 años sin ningun tipo de problemas.
Para el caso del torno de madera, una reducción de correa y polea en dos escalones  no vendria mal y con un motor semejante no tendra problemas si te sirve Fede,  lo expongo porque he tenido la experiencia práctica sobre el tema, reemplazando infinidad de sistemas malísimos. simplificando el manejo y las operaciones, en la industria gráfica se utilizan mucho ahora estos sistemas, y son máquinas que en algun mometo trabajan a baja velocidad con una buena carga
igualmente a quien le sirva y quiea algún otro dato o info consultalrlo

Sobre todo aquellos que tienen pequeñas fabricas y que por razones de costos se han mudado a una casa (la propia a veces y no desean colocar trifásica por una serie de razones que escapan al foro) y bueno algunos electriscistas colocan capacitores para hacerlos trabajar y en la inmensa mayoria de los casos trabajan muy bien ya que una maquina tiene el motor bien sobre dimensionado, yo era chico y en mi casa teniamos un balncín que trabaja de esa forma, era uno de 12Tn.

Con un variador se consigue mejor torque en el arranque y en todo el rango y una buena disminución del consumo de energia. Es una de las cosas que hago..

si el motor no se conecta en estrella sino en triangulo porque la salida del variador es trifásica a 220V

Cordiales saludos amigos


----------



## anthony123 (May 3, 2013)

Alguien ha experimentado con variadores monofásicos por el método de PWM estilo clase D?

Saludos


----------



## pijora (Nov 12, 2013)

Les pido su ayuda pór favor. Nunca he usado un variador de velocidad. Tengo un motor de 1HP que uso en un tanque de 400 litros, donde mezclo gel y a veces líquidos. Cuando mezclo gel necesito todas las revoluciones del motor, pero con los líquidos tengo que bajar las revoluciones, porque se sale el líquido del tanque. Mi pregunta es ¿Con el variador puedo seguir mezclardo el gel sin perder fuerza? ¿Puedo mover los 400 litros de líquido con el variador? Muchas gracias por su ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2013)

Si vas a bajar la velocidad hasta un 40 % posiblemente si , si vas a bajar mas , no creo que te sirva


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Nov 14, 2013)

Hola y cordial saludo

en este caso si la velocidad es muy baja para que no pierdas torque el variador debe de usarse en modo control Vectorial en lazo cerrado. (Si es que el variador que tienes lo permite) y para un control preciso del motor a bajas velocidades se requiere de una realimentación del motor hacia el Variador (encoder).

Cuando tiene que bajar las RPM a cuanto las bajas??


----------



## opamp (Nov 14, 2013)

Estimado pijora , estudia la opción de trabajar con diferentes "paletas agitadoras" intercambiables para geles y para líqudos . Es una buena pràctica cambiar las palas para no contaminar las mezclas. La de líquidos tiene que tener menos " arrastre", (como que estuviera perforada).


----------



## savad (Feb 4, 2014)

Un motor de cd (iman permanente), te da todo su torque en cualquier velocidad. y para tu aplicacion es lo mejor. El control de velocidad ... un auto-transformador monofasico con un puente rectificador cubo).
Es  lo que en algunas plantas de teñido de telas he puesto ... con excelentes resultados. Solo se necesita hacer un dial que indique la posicion para los diferentes productos... para hacerlo a prueba de tontos.


----------



## sergiogc (Abr 17, 2014)

de todos los comentarios me parece el mas a propiado el que comenta opamp, piensalo bien.


----------



## yreloba (May 17, 2017)

Hola, necesito la referencia o modelo de algun Regulador de velocidad para motores monofasicos de hasta 400W, debe tener entrada monofasica y a su vez salida monofasica. Los que logro encontrar tienen entrada monofasica pero salida trifasica. 
Esperare por sus comentarios.
Saludos.


----------



## Samasagaz (May 18, 2017)

Hola, hay unos reguladores comerciales de la marca TARNOS. Entrada 240Vac salida 240Vac.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 18, 2017)

Hola, cómo para que tipo de motor? Si tratas de un motor a inducción, pues hasta donde sé, no existen variadores de salida monofásica. Ya que dichos motores que utilizan condensador, estaría en problemas, ante una señal PWM proveniente del variador.


----------



## yreloba (May 19, 2017)

me puede decir exactamente la referencia o modelo de uno de ellos.
Saludos


----------



## Electrolineal (Jun 22, 2017)

Si el motor tiene condensador en serie con plaqueta de arranque, no podés utilizar ningún variador de velocidad, sólo si el motor es con escobillas, podes variar la velocidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2017)

Me parece que estás mezclando Variador con Dimmer  , el Varidor varía la frecuencia así que si puede variarle


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2017)

Cuando la disponibilidad de la red es monofásica y se requiere de un buen motor, la mejor combinación es un variador trifásico pero de entrada monofásica con esta disposición se puede comandar un motor trifásico de 3Hp con excelentes resultados, lo único que cambia es la conección del motor, la que debe ser en triangulo


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2017)

Algunos motores vendidos como monofásicos son trifásicos . Hay que mirar el bobinado por si lo es.
En ese caso comprar un variador mono-trifásico y funcionaría de cine.


----------



## Electrolineal (Jun 24, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me parece que estás mezclando Variador con Dimmer  , el Varidor varía la frecuencia así que si puede variarle



Si el motor es con condensador en serie con la plaqueta de arranque, debe tener una velocidad mínima de modo tal que la plaqueta quede abierta, si la velocidad baja del 70% aprox prende y apaga continuamente, si la plaqueta no despega nunca por baja velocidad, se quema el bobinado auxiliar de arranque aunque utilices un variador de frecuencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2017)

Ah si , visto desde que a bajas revoluciones volvería a conectar el capacitor , y estaríamos en problemas . . .  no lo había pensado


----------



## Scooter (Jun 25, 2017)

En cualquier caso el condensador de arranque varía su impedancia al variar la frecuencia y no arrancan bien a bajas revoluciones. Permiten un cierto ajuste pero no mucho.
Hace _"poco" _regulamos una batería (18 ud.) de motores monofásicos de enfriadores de agua con un variador trifásico y pasaba eso. Los pusimos todos en estrella de forma que se equilibraban los consumos.

La ocurrencia que se me pasó por la cabeza y no probé, es poner los devanados de arranque sin condensador en otra fase a ver que pasaba...


----------

